# Saw an interesting Powerwagon today.



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I was out driving today and saw this. I just had to stop and get some pics. Not sure if it was a BOV or a daily driver... from what was in the bed and locked up inside I'm guessing daily driver but I could imagine pressing it into BOV service wouldn't take much. Interesting bumper sticker that says it's an E85 vehicle. Obviously something under the hood was changed. BTW, if by some remote chance this is yours, please PM me.

Near as I can tell it's an early to mid 50's M37.


----------



## munik (Dec 3, 2012)

Very cool. Please be aware that you should modify the pic so you can't read the license plate when posting online. It is the polite and the safest thing to do.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Agree with the above.

I can't see converting to anything other than diesel with a vehicle like that.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A 6V53 Detroit would be rite fine in there!

Love them old trucks, some guys got all the luck, wish I owned it!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

What license plate? 

I knew I had forgotten something when I was cropping them down. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is awesome! There was one for sale in town here just like it. It sold for $5,800 and the new owner (who I now refer to as "King of the D-bags") turned it into some kind of pimped out hot rod wannabe. Bright yellow with red flames, etc., etc. So very sad.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> That is awesome! There was one for sale in town here just like it. It sold for $5,800 and the new owner (who I now refer to as "King of the D-bags") turned it into some kind of pimped out hot rod wannabe. Bright yellow with red flames, etc., etc. So very sad.


That be a criminal offense! As law enforcement, be yalls duty ta shoot em!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

munik said:


> Very cool. Please be aware that you should modify the pic so you can't read the license plate when posting online. It is the polite and the safest thing to do.


I have never understood the reasoning behind that.
I can't think of one thing that leaving the plate exposed could hurt.
Especially in this case seeing as how it's not his vehicle.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep that be an m37.
And don't be surprised if it ain't the original drive train.
The older you go the less soft parts they got for modern
fuel to ruin.
I have an antique hit and miss that does not have a single 
gasket on it.
I'm having a hard time remembering what rubber/cork etc
gasket that would have that I couldn't easily make out of some
better material.
And you would be amazed how many gaskets can be eliminated
totally by a patient old man with a sheet of glass and some
expensive sandpaper.
And no biggie but the owner might be a little puffy if he hears
us calling it a power wagon.
Which meant strictly civilian and IMHO only 90% as good.
There is a company which does nothing but total rebuilds
on this vehicle including total repower.
When they are done it is virtually new. Every single piece.
If anybody wants the name let me know.
Warning they ain't cheap, but if you want a Huey power plant
they are your guys.
And they will also tell you why that's a bad idea and which spare
parts you need to buy a lot of.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Jim, are you saying these vehicles are not worth the money? It looks like a great BOV and an all-around good "run everywhere" type. I'd be interested


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh lord no please forgive me if I gave that impression.
They are the real deal.
They sacrifice almost all the modern conviences for one
objective.
That being getting cargo on target through ANY terrain.
As a daily driver you had better be a very patient person.
40 mph is a very nice speed.
Gas mileage is pitiful.
They will very nicely pull a plow.
A 2' obstical is a bit bouncy as you go over it.
Most modern houses would slow it down a bit as you drove
through it.
I just meant that a dodge power wagon was a civilian only
Vehicle that could do 90% of the same jobs with a slightly 
Bigger engine.
Worse gas mileage and a little better speed.
The m37 dodge was military only and auctioned out into the
Civilian world before folks thought 70 mph was necessary 
and then lawyers got involved and helped to protect the 
precious lives of that portion of society that should be allowed
to recieve a Darwin award.
You can easily get a conversion kit for a 318 V8 that will 
massively increase horsepower and make sure you can even 
more easily WALK HOME after you tear out the hard to find
gearboxes.
A deisel conversion kit is easy to come by that fairly well
matches the original horsepower and increases the torque 
and fuel mileage by a fair bit.
WAIT THIS IS A PRIVATE MESSAGE RIGHT?
Because my public opinion is that in honor of our Korean 
war veterans ALL of these should be donated to MY museum.
Where they will be lovingly restored and only driven 2 miles
per week.
ALL OF THEM.
No holding out on this.
Think of the vets.
I'm only willing to accept this burden out of the 
goodness of my heart purely to preserve them for posterity.
Viewing by appointment only.
Does anybody need my address?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I have never understood the reasoning behind that.
> I can't think of one thing that leaving the plate exposed could hurt.
> Especially in this case seeing as how it's not his vehicle.


Here's one reason: you could run the plate, find the owner's residence, steal the vehicle or parts from it.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> Here's one reason: you could run the plate, find the owner's residence, steal the vehicle or parts from it.


You can run the plate, but for us mere mortals  that's not really an option. 
At one time Washington state toyed with the idea of making the data base with all the vehicle plates available to everyone.
Someone pointed out how stupid that would be and it quickly and quietly went away.
I think it would be good to be able to send a letter to some .gov agency with a license plate number and have them forward it to the person that was driving like an idiot.
Never going to happen because it would cost billions of dollars but it's fun to dream.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not true. It's so easy to get info from a license plate it is not even funny. There are numerous entities outside of LE that have access to registration info and numerous employees of those places willing to share info for $. Plus in most states there is a form you can fill out and send in claiming lost title or abandoned property and get registration info. I even heard a story once where a man stood outside the car of his wife's lover (he had followed it to an apt. building parking lot). He called the cops and said the car had run him off the road and he followed it. A Deputy showed up and called in the license plate which was read back over the speaker well within ear shot of the man who now knew the man's name and address. The same Deputy went back there 20 minutes later to break up a fight.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Yep that be an m37.
> And don't be surprised if it ain't the original drive train.


I can pretty much guarantee it isn't. It's a bid hard to see but on the rear bumper is a sticker that says "E85 Vehicle". The other side of the bumper says "This Dodge is 60 years old and still going strong."


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> I can't see converting to anything other than diesel with a vehicle like that.


Yep, a fella around here has got an OD Green one running with Dana 60/80 gear and a 6BT-5.9 Cummins


----------



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a 1952 M37 with original drivetrain, engine and PTO winch. They are a beast at 7,000 lbs. I've redone everything but the body and parts are pretty much available as outside the jeep, this was the highest volume military vehicle ever built (1950-1965). To make a good BOV, upgrade drivetrain to D60 high spline axles, Cummins BT4 (BT6 just to big and heavy) and put some 40's underneath it. I am stalled on my project due to funds scarcity. This is the original HUMVEE.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

my power wagon is a 77 dodge all time 4x4 and exmill. 318 v8 full size bed 100 in. by 6 ft. running on nobbies 235/75 R16---just drop in in granny gear and it will climb a steep hill--just got a cap for free from craigs list and right now its bolted down but i want to put hinges on the drivers side so i can lift the passenger side to load wood and than close it and go


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

JUst makes me drool. Where's my handkerchief


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

C'mon lotto


----------

